# refugeum crabs



## frogpockets (Oct 24, 2013)

would it be wise to put a few crabs in a salt water fugee.i love crabs but i feel they create havoc in the main aquarium.
i want to put a mangrove refugeum in that can be seen from the front .


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Sure thing man there are a number of nice crabs that are fine as long as there is no animals to bully. There are also some reef safe crabs like the mithrax crab,anemone crab,porcelain crab, sally lite foot crab, and the acropora crabs.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Some that are not reef safe but pretty cool are the anemone hermit crabs that support anemones on the backs of the shell.The dardanus species can be fun, calico crab although sometimes reclusive, and then there are some lobsters and they are cool...Did I mention there are shrimps such as the mantis?


----------



## frogpockets (Oct 24, 2013)

is it easy to find a mantis.
what i want to do is build a stand for a 30 gal. half moon.make a little reef tank.
but i want to have a mangrove tree refug. the entire hight of the stand.make the stand kinda tall.make the refug about a foot and a half deep,then the tree sticking up from there.the rest of the sump would be behind the rfug behind a peice of black plexi.
i do not have a working layout yet.kinda like a mangrove bonsia tererium.i would like the sump to be about 30 gals too.so all together i would have close to 60 gals.nice stable body of water.should be easyer to keep in balance


----------

